

Tiny Habits - jamesknelson
http://tinyhabits.com/

======
sogen
BJ Fogg, excellent resource for triggers and habits.

i.e. it can explain Kit Kat sales increase (office trigger: grab a coffee, eat
a Kit Kat)

